# General Chat > General Discussion >  Effective Body Building Techniques  Make Fast Muscle Now

## peterfarrell22

I really appreciate that you are searching for the muscle building techniques and you will get good ideas here. One feels great having muscle and wonderful body. Perfect body physique gives you confidence and feeling of self worth . Following are some of the easy muscle building techniques to implement.

*1. Eat Essential Food*

In order to create mass muscle, you need to eat more protein .Fish is one of the best source of protein. Eat also sodium which has the best level of amino acids and helps to create muscles fast. If you like to read more about which food make is good for muscle building.This simple guide Foods that build muscle will help you great.

*2. Try to ignore aerobic exercises*

If you want to gain mass, you should avoid aerobic exercises .Aerobic exercises are playing key role for the burning of calories. This is warning for the people who want to gain mass. So keep away from the aerobic exercises.

*3. Decide which part of your body needs extra care*

Every part of your body has different cycle of growth. You have to decide after some level which part of the body needs extra care and attention .When you decide the area of your body , plan the work out and take effective action.

*4. Changing hand positions and angles*

In the muscle building process , switching hand positions impacts huge on muscle growth . You should also note that changing hand positions creates difficulty for the movements .The simple example is pushups . If your hands are quite closed , it will be more difficult for the movement .But that makes heavy growth in building chest muscles .

The same principle apply for legs also . If you keep your legs elevated, it will be difficult to do movements .But that will affect in your muscle growth


*5. Take adequate rest*

Taking adequate rest is as important as heavy workouts. Most of people misunderstand this concept.They just do heavy workouts and forget about taking necessary rest . Muscle tissue take at least 48 hrs to get repaired , so you have to take sufficient rest in that time span. If you do not take care of this simple rule, it is possible that you kill your own muscle tissues .

----------

